# What Watch?



## Haegin (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi,

I inherited a watch from my grandfather and I would like to know a bit more about it. So far all I've been able to find out is that it is an Ollech & Wajs watch of some sort. I hope the pictures below are good enough to identify the model. The small hand for the right inner dial has come loose and is sitting at the bottom of the watch (the hour hand is pointing at it). The glass on the front is also cracked at the bottom and on the right and the hour hand seems to have score marks about half way along its length. Also the lume (is that the right word? the green glow in the dark stuff) is rather dirty and doesn't really glow.

I'd like to get it cleaned up, get the hand put back in place and get the glass replaced but don't have much idea how much this will cost or how long it will take. Do I need to send it off somewhere special or would a jewellery and watch shop be able to send it off and get it done?

Thanks in advance for any help.

(Click to view pictures)



Spoiler










































Edit: added spoiler tag around pictures.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I think it would be worth dropping Roy of RLT Watches a line, he hosts this very forum and I believe a bit of an expert in O&W Watches. Try him on [email protected]


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think its missing a rotating divers bezel too, shame, in good condition it would be worth a a few hundred pounds, but its going to take a fair bit of restoration to get it looking better..... The bezel is going to be the hardest part to source......


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

It is an O&W Navichron with Valjoux 7730.

cheers, Howard


----------



## Haegin (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks very much for all the responses, now I have some idea what it is and that there is a bezel missing I'm going to contact Roy and see if he knows anything more about how I might go about fixing it up.

Thanks again,

Harry


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Good luck, Harry. These watches are not at all common and in good condition very desirable. As Jason says spare parts are difficult/very difficult/fecking impossible to source but well worth it if you can find what you need.

Rob


----------

